# Warn winch ID help



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Can anyone help me figure out what model number etc. this winch is? I know it is a 8000 lb. winch but the model number is worn off. It has a bad motor and I need to find one to price to see if it is worth fixing.

Thanks


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Warn 38631 M8274-50

It looks like this model but I can't tell.

I found this number on the motor, SN - 1123895


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)

That is an 8274.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)
> 
> That is an 8274.


It appears to be in good shape but the motor is bad. A friend of mine said I could have it. Do you think it is worth fixing it? Any any idea of a motor price, link etc.?

Thanks for the hep.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)

Part # 7536 it will also come with the pinion gear, Truck Equipment sales located at 2625 Hey 29, Pensacola 32501 will either have or can get you the part. They are an Warn repair shop.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/WARN-7536-12-Volt-Electric-Motor/dp/B000CQFW1E


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

See Stan or Bill at USA performance center on Hwy 29 in Ensley beside Autozone.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks all, so I assume you feel like it is worth fixing if I don't find any other issues.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)

If you don't fix it let me know what you will take for it. Mullet Hunter will probably offer to buy it too!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)



Outside9 said:


> Thanks all, so I assume you feel like it is worth fixing if I don't find any other issues.


By the way, they aren't the strongest but by far the most reliable winch out there.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, they aren't the strongest but by far the most reliable winch out there.


I'm going to fix it an let my son put it on his Chevy 1500. Need to find a way to mount it now.

Thanks


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

you still putting the bumper on your truck? truck equipment is high, dealt with them alot. from my experience try to cut out the middle man


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

yea, got some used stuff from a friend.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)



Outside9 said:


> Thanks all, so I assume you feel like it is worth fixing if I don't find any other issues.


By the way, they aren't the strongest but by far the most reliable winch out there.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)
> 
> Part # 7536 it will also come with the pinion gear, Truck Equipment sales located at 2625 Hey 29, Pensacola 32501 will either have or can get you the part. They are an Warn repair shop.


I called this place and talked with Mike and another guy named BJ in parts. They couldn't have been friendlier and offered to help anyway possible. Even offered to assist me over the phone to save money.

Thank you for the contact


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)



Outside9 said:


> Gnwdad said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)
> ...


That's why I recommended them, I don't know them but received great service both times I've used them. They also keep the everyday parts in stock. They stock a replacement cable made locally for 1/2 the price as Warn gets.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)
> 
> That's why I recommended them, I don't know them but received great service both times I've used them. They also keep the everyday parts in stock. They stock a replacement cable made locally for 1/2 the price as Warn gets.


Well I'm very pleased so far with them.

Thanks again


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

A good Warn 8274 is coveted by many, especially Jeep sized vehicle owners.
A good running one is worth $400-500 on up.

You got very lucky at free.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I never knew there was so much to the winch world. Just finding a way to mount it to my sons Chevy has become a project. Can get expensive, still looking.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Did you check on getting the motor rebuilded/new guts put in it, alternator repair shop should be able to rewind the motor for you, check with one and see what they tell you :thumbsup:

Check with Harbor Freight, they have mounting kit's for that , check them out


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

outside9 said:


> warn 38631 m8274-50
> 
> it looks like this model but i can't tell.
> 
> I found this number on the motor, sn - 1123895


 
+1. M8274.50


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)



Outside9 said:


> I never knew there was so much to the winch world. Just finding a way to mount it to my sons Chevy has become a project. Can get expensive, still looking.


There is a behind/under the bumper mount on Craigslist for his year model.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)



Outside9 said:


> I never knew there was so much to the winch world. Just finding a way to mount it to my sons Chevy has become a project. Can get expensive, still looking.


There is a behind/under the bumper mount on Craigslist for his year model.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)
> 
> 
> 
> There is a behind/under the bumper mount on Craigslist for his year model.


Are you talking about the one on the white truck? If so, I called about it and the denter part which holds the winch will fit his truck but not the side bars, which is no problem. Will that mount work with the model winch I have? I couldn't tell with it being a hidden winch look.

If I'm talking about wrong one could you post the link?

Thanks


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

This is the front end of the truck I'm looking for a winch mount.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)



Outside9 said:


> This is the front end of the truck I'm looking for a winch mount.


I couldn't make out the winch carrier in this picture. If this is the style your looking for, there are several makes and models. The Warn Transformer is the model made by Warn. The Craigslist list add I was referring to was a hide away for 2006 Chevy 1500. The winch and carrier mounts behind the front bumper between the frame rails.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

mounting am 8274 "hidden" might not work too well as there is at least one lever to engage/disengage that you have to get your hands on to operate it.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

First let me again thank everyone for walking a totally clueless guy through this. I'm trying to get him hooked up with out putting a fortune into the mount, but still have him something useful and a good look. 

Would this item below work with his existing non-winch brush guard? Any suggestions without breaking the bank?

http://www.realtruck.com/westin-max-winch-mount/R183256P2006Y734MA.html


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

another view of truck


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> another view of truck


The winch is on a heavy duty trans4former winch brush guard now, but it fits a ford. I'm going to use that on my F350. If it would work on his Chevy I would use it.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)

Looking at the black Chevy it appears to only be a brush guard. All brush guards can't accept a winch carrier. The 8274 will not work with the hidden mount that I pointed out earlier.


Reading the description on the link you posted, I think that is just a carrier (mounting plate) designed to have a winch without a aftermarket bumper or brush guard.

You might want to by the front mounted receiver hitch then by the portable cradle from Harbor Freight. This would allow him to easily remove when not needed.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)
> 
> Looking at the black Chevy it appears to only be a brush guard. All brush guards can't accept a winch carrier. The 8274 will not work with the hidden mount that I pointed out earlier.
> 
> ...


Again, I appreciate the help.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Most of the brush guards I have seen are built to resist being pushed on.
Mounting a winch that could pull 16k double lined will likely pull the brushguard off in about 10 seconds.
You want to have a winch mount that bolts to the frame rails directly bypassing any of the brushguard steel.
And if you go with the front receiver hitch mount and drawbar, make note of their capacities.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, had to replace the motor for the winch, but other than that it is in great shape.

Got the F350 winch mounted but still looking for a mount for my son's 2006 Chevy.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)

Looks good, I'm fixing to trade for a brand new Warn M15000.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)
> 
> Looks good, I'm fixing to trade for a brand new Warn M15000.


That is a big boy. I plan to go with a bigger one and put this one on my sons truck once we figure out which bumper to use. I'm going to get one of the snatch blocks so I can double the pulling capacity of this one. However, I don't carry this truck any where to get stuck.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)



Outside9 said:


> Gnwdad said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)
> ...


Yes it is big! It's to big for my jeep or F150 but, its an awesome trade. I will find someone with a 10k or 12k that needs a bigger one and trade.


----------

